# Questions about pregnancy



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I will contact my friends that raise mini donks & see what they can tell me


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! This is my first time with pregnant donkey (well, really any kind of animal). I'm really nervous,excited,anxious and happy. I just don't know how I can stand the wait!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

This is what my friend sugested:

I suggest she give her grain the last 4 months of pregnancy ....to be sure the baby is getting all it needs and also after birth until weaned, as the momma needs all she can get to feed this baby, otherwise she will get very thin. Keeping a picture log of her teets usually will tell her when she is getting close to birth, they will grow very full.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! I'll start slow adding the grain in. I've doing a lot of reading and have read that jennys don't start showing until 3-4 months before foaling, I'm not sure if that's correct or not though. Every now and then I take pictures of what her teets look like but I always look and see. Fingers crossed for a happy,healthy foal!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you know for sure via a vet that she is pregnant or are you just guessing? (Just thought vet would be able to estimate dates was all)

A friend of mine had a donkey who they guessed was pregnant, but in the 2 years they had her... She never ended up foaling, just stayed looking the same the whole time.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm 99.9% positive because over the time I've had her she has kep getting bigger. She may just be fooling me but I want to treat her like she is pregnant until I can find out for sure.


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

soooo cute i love donkeys!


----------

